
Show HN: Role2Vec: Learning Role-Based Graph Embeddings, Ijcai 2018 - carlyboy
https://github.com/benedekrozemberczki/role2vec
======
carlyboy
The reasons that I had for implementing the paper (things that I loved about
the paper):

1\. Compared to other structural node embedding techniques it is fast.

2\. It was easy to build it on high performance implicit factorization
packages (e.g. gensim).

3\. The structural features are learned from motifs.

4\. Structural properties of neighbors are also included.

5\. The paper has some theoretical aesthetics.

